# BlackOps2Cel's Brother



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## shibo (Apr 16, 2019)

Dark as fuck eyes


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

brutal mog. he got all the good genetics.


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 16, 2019)

Where did you find this?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 16, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Where did you find this?



I don't want to say because he will just get harassed by people on facebook and delete his account like his bro did.


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 16, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I don't want to say because he will just get harassed by people on facebook and delete his account like his bro did.


Yeah that’s probably for the best tbh.

I feel kind of bad for blackops2cel tbh. Being worshipped because of your ugliness must feel strange..


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 16, 2019)

The thing is blackops2cel could have made money and a career out of his status online.. 

But no.. he just ran and hid away.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 16, 2019)

is that a pony tail?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 16, 2019)

Based lahayecels


----------



## Demir (Apr 17, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> The thing is blackops2cel could have made money and a career out of his status online..
> 
> But no.. he just ran and hid away.



He flew into the heavens like Jesus Christ


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 17, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Based lahayecels


over for morgancels


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 17, 2019)

both look subhuman, but his mother mogs him into oblivion
brother* fucking nigger shit wont let me edit 
brother* fucking nigger shit wont let me edit


----------



## G O D (Apr 17, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> View attachment 41760


Fuck, what a slayer! Mogs me to oblivion. 
It's over.
These are the eyes that make girls wet. 




Mogs Sean O'Pry


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 17, 2019)

Looks ok, probably average


----------



## G O D (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 17, 2019)

This is him average


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)

The first picture is evocative of the original, especially the eye area.


----------



## SHARK (Apr 17, 2019)

Mogs his brother


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)

Just be blackops4cel bro.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 17, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 41841



you're going to hell ?


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 17, 2019)

Less worse than his brother (who is the legend of all the incels).


----------



## Autist (Apr 18, 2019)

Eyes and beard make him look like a cuck.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 18, 2019)

He didn't reply to my message but he read it..


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> He didn't reply to my message but he read it..





Mr_Norwood said:


>


its over


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> er


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Eskimo (Apr 19, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Mogs his brother


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 13, 2019)

updated pic


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 13, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> updated pic


mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 13, 2019)

lmao poor guys both got those shitty eye areas it's over


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 13, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> updated pic


Shame for that eye area


----------



## reptiles (Jul 13, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> View attachment 41760






BROTHER OF ST BLACK OPS 2 GOD


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 13, 2019)

Proof genetics do mattter


----------

